# Complete Idiots Guide to Playing Guitar



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Picked this book up a while back, any other books that anyone can suggest that may be helpful? (Also have 2 sons that want to learn how to play)


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I guess it depends what you're looking for. Books based on heavy theory (reading music, scales) or based on technique? 

I can upload a couple books if someone doesn't mind file sharing.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I know Ernie Ball (the string company) makes a series of instruction books that I have heard were good. Also ther are many websites such as www.wholenote.com


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey when I started I found about.com very helpful, they have a ton of lessons that are great to get you started off. I have bought tons of books, some helpful some not. I think it depends on how motivated you are and how much you love it.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I found "about.com" to be very helpful too. 
If you're looking for (person to person) type of learning, you might want to try "justinguitar.com" by Justin Sandercoe. It's free. Go to his YouTube link and give it a try...


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks alot for the help, I really want to learn how to play and so do the kids (would take lessons but with 3 of us it would cost a small fortune!!!)
I will definately be checking out the websites when I get home from work tonight!!


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

Here's a few URLs that'll get you going:

http://www.wholenote.com/Default.asp

http://www.cyberfret.com/index.php

http://www.guitartricks.com/index.php

http://www.fenderplayersclub.com/


----------



## adave (May 1, 2006)

^^Fender Players club is great ^^ If you don't mind a bit of theory and more basic technique I really enjoy the* free* pdf download 
at www.freeguitarinstruction.com

Cheers.


----------

